# Mile High Rub and Sauce



## jmastera (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is my Spice Rub and BBQ Sauce
Now the portions make a lot which is fine by me cause I use both on everything so any leftovers from a smoke is a good thing.

Rub: 
3/4 Cup Kosher Salt
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
1/4 Cup Paprika
1/2 Cup Cumin
1/2 Cup Cayenne
1/4 Cup Celery Salt
1/4 Cup Garlic Powder
1/4 Cup Onion Powder
1/2 Cup Coriander Seeds
1/4 Cup Fennel Seeds
1 Ounce Thyme

I throw everything in a coffee grinder (except the salt and sugar) and blend well. And then mix all together and put in freezer the night before I am going to rub it on.

I may cut back on some of the Salt. A few friends have said that the bark was a little too salty.


Sauce:
1 1/4 Cup Apple Cider Vinegar
1 1/4 Cup Ketchup
3/4 Cup Spice Rub (from above)
3 TB Brown Sugar
4 TB Yellow Mustard
1/2 ts Salt

This is similar to TulsaJeff's Smokey BBQ Sauce from his Pulled Pork page but I modified it a little. I could not find Chipotle Ketchup which I used to see in the stores here in Denver but no longer... I use the Spice Rub in its place and it comes out good. I made it for my first smoke, which was Pulled Pork, and everyone liked it better that the pork.


----------



## dgross (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF jmastera! Lots of good people and info. here. Saw that you couldn't find chipoltle ketchup where you are but you may be able to find chipoltle Tabasco on the hot sauce isle of your local supermarket. This is a great product that doesn't have too much heat so it is easier to control IMHO. If you can't find it, you can order it on their website as well as their other products like the jalapeno jelly ( good for glazing ). Enjoy your smoke and check out jeff's free e-course if you haven't already 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Daun


----------



## jmastera (Mar 6, 2007)

UPDATE  -  Changed the amount of salt and sugar as I did find it to be a little too salty after family members sadi it had too much tang to it.

Rub: 
3/4 Cup Kosher Salt  --  Changed to 1/2 Cup
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar  --  Changed to 3/4 Cup
1/4 Cup Paprika
1/2 Cup Cumin
1/2 Cup Cayenne
1/4 Cup Celery Salt
1/4 Cup Garlic Powder
1/4 Cup Onion Powder
1/2 Cup Coriander Seeds
1/4 Cup Fennel Seeds
1 Ounce Thyme


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 7, 2007)

Hiya neighbor, welcome to the forum.  That looks like a great rub I'll probably be trying this weekend once I clean out the back yard (now that I can find it again).  Great group of folks here we all love the food porn so feel free to post any and all pics you might have :)


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

ya know, I did something a mile high also....I think it involved a rub and a sauce afterwards....but not too sure it's something i can post on a public forum!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   anyway, the rub sounds pretty good but folks wanting to try it might want to break it down into tbs instead of cups........just a thought.......with some of the ingredients it seems like it would have a bit of an "italian" taste to it.........


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

why buy chipoltle anyting when you can make it yourself????? I already posted a whole how to on making chipoltle....then just mix it with ketchup and there you go......


----------



## jmastera (Mar 7, 2007)

I scaled it down a little per suggestion.  I did make it this way the lst time I smoked, which I forgot to take pics of and it got me through a Pork Butt and a Brisket with just a little left over.

4 T Kosher Salt
6 T Brown Sugar
2 T Paprika
4 T Cumin
4 T Cayenne
2 T Celery Salt
2 T Garlic Powder
2 T Onion Powder
4 T Corriander
2 T Fennel
Healthy Pinch of Thyme


----------



## jmastera (Mar 7, 2007)

Stars - What part of Denver are you in?  I know the feeling with the snow, looks though as if we might have nice weather for about another week and a half.  My backyard is finally without snow, the front has melted for the most part except for right under the big oak.  I am out in Aurora - 225/Alameda.


----------



## jmastera (Mar 7, 2007)

Smoked - My next purchase, albiet a small one, will be a food dehydrator.  My wife keeps asking me not too, she think it will make the whole house smell.  I am thinking even if it does, whats better than the smell of peppers, other than smoek of course.

It does have a little "Italian" flare to it, but with the Cayenne and Corriander it brings a spicy/citrus flavor that goes really well with pork and brisket, I am still up in the air about it on ribs though.  I think I used too much on my firt ribs this weekend.  I may have taken "dusting" to a whole new level.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 7, 2007)

Over in Littleton off of Sante Fe and Belleview.  I still have about 8 inches of snow under the eaves of the north side of the house (where the sun doesn't quite get to).  The street sweepers finally hit my street this morning, so all of the salt, sand, and other crap is finally gone.  Now if I could just find time to wait in line for a car wash somewhere...


BTW, tell us more about the WOPR
KE


----------



## jmastera (Mar 7, 2007)

Luckily the streets by me didn't ever get him with the sand and salt, they just came through with giant front loaders and moved the snow and ice into giant piles.  I hear ya on the car wash, I have one of the Mr Clean car wash gizmos and for me it works great.

As for the WOPR, I had a little time to work on it this weekend but have not taken pics yet.  I need to finish the paint  and I will take some.  Check the thread below for updates.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3315

Any Denver area Smoke Out's planned or are there not enough of us to get one going?


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

you live out close to my folks...they are by cherry creek dam right off of smokey hill road in the peasant run 2 development area....I grew up there and went to smokey hill high in fact!!!!


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

Stars, think I told you this before...but you are right out next to my sister, she lives in that area close to the mall.........I think it's called southglenn mall....but not sure anymore, brain cells are filled with smoke these days!


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

sneak out to walmart and pick up the nesco american harvest one, it's only 40 bucks and you can expand it up to 12 trays....it works great and yes it will make the house smell....smell good!!!!  jal's do smell up, but then you can really win her over by making some jerky on it and having the house smell like jerky....and who does not like that smell?????????


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

What year did you graduate.  I went to Eaglecrest, just 5 miles up the road.  My parents used to own the flower shop in the Albertsons shopping center at smoky and buckley.


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

1987, then went to CSU, graduated there in 1991 and then this big ol company out here hired me and brought me out to seattle and been here since!!!!! btw I used to work at the KFC at buckley and illiff there!!!!!


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

Not sure I remember a KFC at that intersection.  Then again I didn't live in the area until 92 .  I always forget that SHHS was built back in the 80's, or was it 70's.  I'm a little younger, went to EHS from 93 - 97.

Young or Old - The smell of smoke still gets us all.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's Southglenn.  I only frequent the Sears tools section in it. :)  Next time you visit the sister, pm me and we can get our grub on :)


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 8, 2007)

You know, I was gonna suggest a get together of the Greater Denver area smokers from this board (and anyone else that would like to make it) some time this summer.  I'm not aware of any comps except for one out in Dillon, but I'd be interested in doing an amature comp as well if anyone is interested.

EK


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

well got to thinking I got the intersection was wrong....little lady brought that up.....it was quincy and buckley......and I actually OPENED the kfc.....it was brand spanking new......some of my best years were there


----------



## smoked (Mar 8, 2007)

you got it.....I'd love to get togethor and smoke some.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   we have not been back since the little ladys mom passed away and we had to run back, but that was a bad time........


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

Used to frequent that intersection alot.  When I was still in school that was the only place to go for lunch.  It has changed quite a bit since then, there is a Lowes where the Walmart used to be.


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

Dillon, is that the same as the Frisco competition.  I would love to be able to make a que fine enough to enter but I am def still in the amatuer stage.  I'd be up for a local amatuer comp.  We should work on getting this together.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 8, 2007)

It is indeed the Frisco comp.  This year it's in June.  Nothing else, I say we meet up and go size up the competition (eat as much as we can :) )

http://www.townoffrisco.com/bbq.html


----------



## jmastera (Mar 8, 2007)

We might have to.  I am going to Europe at the end of July for 2 weeks so I will need to fill up on as much bbq prior to then as possible.


----------



## larry maddock (Mar 11, 2007)

thats a lot of cayenne
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



spoon wise thats about 13%


----------



## jmastera (Mar 14, 2007)

With everything else in there the cayenne really doesn't hold all that much heat.  Don't get me wrong, it is spicey but not overpowering.  Then again I love hot food so maybe my sense of heat is skewed.


----------



## starsfaninco (Mar 14, 2007)

If you're like me, you are constantly dissatisfied with the heat content of most eateries in the Denver area.  With the exception of 3 Mile Island at Hooters, I don't think there is a resturaunt in town that serves good tasting hot food.  Now don't get me wrong, there are places that just serve habanero sauce just for heat, but there is no real taste to it.  Anyway, end of rant, carry on!


----------



## jmastera (Mar 14, 2007)

Have you ever been to America's on Illiff and Quebec (Evans and Yosemite - depending on which direction you come from).  It's in the Big Lots shopping center.  The have awesome wings, my favorite in town.  They have a sauce called Dante's Inferno that is pretty hot and, depending on the cook that day, tastes good too.  I usually prefer my wings with more flavor thatn heat but if I am ever in the mood for "Hot" wings I get Dante.  Great Happy Hour too, 4 to 6:30 and 11 to Close - 19 cent wings, half price apps, $2 23 ounce beers, $1.50 Root Beer Barrel shots (mmmm).  Don't work there, but used to go 4 times a week, now down to about 4 times a month.


----------

